# Info on channel 325



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I just tuned to channel 325 it says my my rca receiver will soon be obsolete and no longer function. It says I can get a free upgrade, just wondering why they want to force me to get a new receiver? Is it possable I might be forced into another 2 year contract?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

There are quite a few threads about this, but it is free and it will not put you in a 24 month agreement (if you take the like for like MPG replacement). It will not change your bill. DirecTV is shutting off the old Master Program Guide to free up bandwidth on the satellites for other uses, more channels, etc.

Here's a thread:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I just went through this exercise. I got a 4 year old D12 (but it does work and it was free). But you might run into an uninformed CSR so be careful!! Keep saying you want to do the "MPG SWAP". DO NOT say you want a new receiver or you want to activate an additional receiver!!

If it is done right you will get a free leased receiver with no addition to your commitment (if you have one) or no additional commitment if you don't. Be sure to call back a week after you activate your replacement receiver to MAKE SURE you don't have a new (or additional) commitment!

They will also make a big deal about mailing back your old access card but I never got an envelope to do this so forget about it.


----------



## tortured (Aug 11, 2010)

JBv said:


> There are quite a few threads about this, but it is free and it will not put you in a 24 month agreement (if you take the like for like MPG replacement). It will not change your bill. DirecTV is shutting off the old Master Program Guide to free up bandwidth on the satellites for other uses, more channels, etc.
> 
> Here's a thread:


So, does that mean I will no longer have an on-screen guide if I want to keep my Hughes E-2 receiver once the MPG is discarded?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

tortured said:


> So, does that mean I will no longer have an on-screen guide if I want to keep my Hughes E-2 receiver once the MPG is discarded?


It just won't work. Without a guide it won't know what channels it can tune to. It will be a paperweight.


----------



## tortured (Aug 11, 2010)

JBv said:


> It just won't work. Without a guide it won't know what channels it can tune to. It will be a paperweight.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dunno if thats entirely true!!!

Some channels I have just say "REGULAR SCHEDULE",i believe this is what you will see if they drop ALL CHANNELS from the current guide.. (The program guide has NOTHING TO DO with what the reciever finds it can tune to,its just info on whats on said channels (I think anyway))


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not sure either, but what I DO know is that if you reboot a receiver and remove the satellite cable (to prevent the receiver from acquiring its guide data) then connect the receiver feed again. you are not able to tune to any channel….


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> I dunno if thats entirely true!!!
> 
> Some channels I have just say "REGULAR SCHEDULE",i believe this is what you will see if they drop ALL CHANNELS from the current guide.. (The program guide has NOTHING TO DO with what the reciever finds it can tune to,its just info on whats on said channels *(I think anyway)*)


The guide is a lot more than just what is playing on a certain channel at a certain time.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> I dunno if thats entirely true!!!
> 
> Some channels I have just say "REGULAR SCHEDULE",i believe this is what you will see if they drop ALL CHANNELS from the current guide.. (The program guide has NOTHING TO DO with what the reciever finds it can tune to,its just info on whats on said channels (I think anyway))


No, you are incorrect. If DirecTV doesn't supply program information for a channel, it will say "regular schedule". HOWEVER the guide stream supplies the receiver with additional parameters such as channel number, satellite, transponder, etc. This information is needed for the receiver to actually tune in to anything. That's why you can't tune anything in or watch anything while the receiver is acquiring this information. Legacy receivers display the message "please wait" when first turned on while this information is being received. When DirecTV stops transmitting the legacy guide altogether that's all your receiver will ever do. It will say "please wait" and wait and wait and wait!!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah i dunno.............. I think its just an attempt to get MORE $$$$$$ from people!! (Otherwise they would just MASS-UPGRADE everyone (Like they did with the new access cards))


----------



## ts7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah i dunno.............. I think its just an attempt to get MORE $$$$$$ from people!! (Otherwise they would just MASS-UPGRADE everyone (Like they did with the new access cards))


Not necessarily. It gives those affected an opportunity to change or upgrade their service/selections. There may be many that will opt for the the Genie since they have to change out equipment anyway. Sure, this is more $$$ for DirecTV but there is also a significant risk that these folks will be miffed enough to switch to another provider.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Yeah i dunno.............. I think its just an attempt to get MORE $$$$$$ from people!! (Otherwise they would just MASS-UPGRADE everyone (Like they did with the new access cards))


Wrong.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah i dunno.............. I think its just an attempt to get MORE $$$$$$ from people!! (Otherwise they would just MASS-UPGRADE everyone (Like they did with the new access cards))


You just don't seem to understand the technical reasons behind this. They want the bandwidth back to use for other things that is currently tied up with a guide stream that is only used by a very small number of customers. That's why they are upgrading these few old boxes. They can't get more money from you by giving ya new box for nothing. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You just don't seem to understand the technical reasons behind this. They want the bandwidth back to use for other things that is currently tied up with a guide stream that is only used by a very small number of customers. That's why they are upgrading these few old boxes. They can't get more money from you by giving ya new box for nothing. That doesn't even make sense.


You are right about the reason but you are way off in your assumption that there are only "few old boxes"! I had one. A half dozen friends of mine that have DirecTV still have them. And I bet those zillion 18" dishes I see all over the place are still feeding a legacy receiver. It's taking them MONTHS AND MONTHS to replace all of those receivers and they are doing it region by region.

A lot of customers also probably have newer boxes (I did) but kept the old legacy box for a bedroom or rec room since they already had it. I used mine in my computer room strictly to listen to Sonic Tap! Now I have a D12 that replaced it for free and no new commitment so I'm happy.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

In total boxes I am sure there are very few of them left, but very few is probably still in the hundreds of thousands, if not a million. There is something like what, 40 million DIRECTV boxes in use or more? Yes, it's a lot of boxes, but as a %, I don't think there's that many.


----------

